
If you do not have hacker friends, what is the best way to find a hacker co-founder? - CYCY

======
KB
Good question... I have a similar situation, however I have hacker friends
that a) have too much holding them down from working on any projects, b) are
comfortable with the 9-5 routine, or c) I just know that I can't work with
them

I guess that is why I'm beginning to contribute here at news.yc, in hopes of
meeting some technical folks who would be willing to start something down the
road.

If you're looking for co-founders, I think you're in the right place

~~~
whacked_new
I too have talked to hacker friends who don't have the nerve. Get 5 years of
experience, then start something. 5 years later, get 5 years of experience,
then start something.

and 5 years later, they start a family.

if you think about it, it's pretty easy for a decent programmer to get
comfortable with a 9-5. if it pays well, you really don't need to think much.
and i've come to believe that complacent people, no matter how skilled, will
not be able to achieve great things. when i talk to talented, but complacent
people, it's harrowing.

~~~
KB
I agree with the comfort level of a 9-5. I've been working high paying 9-5
jobs between IT and Software Engineering since I graduated (3 years now).

I'm just plain sick of it, however I can certainly see how the majority can
get easily complacent with the daily routine and nil responsibility.

I've just come to the realization that its not for me.

------
sbraford
I would upmod this but I'd be afraid even more non-hacker friends would bug
me.

To be honest -- I'd be scared of any incredibly bright individual (even who
went to b-school or majored in art history) who was not willing to get their
hands dirty with at least a little code.

If you're building the next Google, okay, they probably can't help much.

But if you're building your average CRUDish webapp, you don't need that many
CS rocket scientists to get er done.

~~~
juwo
Furthermore, the question in the back of my mind would be - what's he (non-
techie) contributing?

Unless of course, he brought in a lot of users/investors.

------
jey
This was also recently discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15613>

------
herdrick
I went back to school. It worked.

